# Massive Novorapid Overdose!!!



## jax (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi..

I'm at work, and i accidentally gave myself my levemir dosage amount of novorapid... 32 units!!!!!

I am currently swilling a bottle of lucazade... 

WHAT SHOULD I DO!!!??


----------



## Liz! (Jan 7, 2011)

Tell your boss, next up in line, see if you can get hold of your diabetes nurse and ask, keep doing blood tests, maybe go home with someone and keep testing and eating. Send someone out for supplies.


----------



## margie (Jan 7, 2011)

It really depends on your ratios - but I reckon you have made a good start. But it still sounds massive - could you call 999 and explain - they should be able to advise or get you to a&e as soon as possible - particularly if no one is with you to keep an eye on you.

Hope it works out OK


----------



## Carynb (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep testing loads!!! And eat/drink accordingly. definitley tell someone else in your office who could help if necessary. how much novorapid do you normally take?
Ring your diabetes team (if they are of any help)
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2011)

jax said:


> Hi..
> 
> I'm at work, and i accidentally gave myself my levemir dosage amount of novorapid... 32 units!!!!!
> 
> ...



How much novorapid should you have given? You need to subtract this from the 32 to see how much excess you have had and then consume the necessary amount of carbs. Remember that the novorapid will last for 4-5 hours, so it's probably best to keep swigging the lucozade and testing - don't just drink loads straightaway as the insulin will take time to get working and you'll just give yourself a massive peak otherwise - spread it out.


----------



## Liz! (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually, i read that round the wrong way, thought you'd given too much long acting... not short acting, 32 u is massive and i think you should get help as quickly as possible. 999 if necessary, particularly if you find it hard to eat enough to cover the amount of insulin given, sometimes it's just not possible to eat enough.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope everything is Ok and you got things sorted. 

Just a suggsetion if you can't get hold of anyone elese try your GP (if he is any good) or NHS Direct.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 7, 2011)

Northerner is right. Tell someone first.

Then think about how much carb that amount would normally cover. Make sure you consume enough carb to cover that amount. Get advice from your DSN. If you're drinking lucozade, you're starting the right things


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 7, 2011)

Agree with Alan, good advice.

You should also abstain from anything strenuous- dont know what your work is but please take it easy.

Also check you have plenty of test strips for the afternoon's increase in testing.

Good luck.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 7, 2011)

Let someone know so they can keep an eye on you.  If there is no-one at home, then you are better at work even if you sit in the corner and eat all afternoon!  Keep checking and don't panic.  All the best, let us know how you go on.x


----------



## Steff (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi hope things will be ok, take care and like the others say have someonw on hand to  keep an eye on you x

Keep us updated


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 7, 2011)

and see it as a good excuse to pig out on some naughty food if you have it available. If not, can someone nip out to a shop and get you a stock of something really bad ?

Good luck with it. 

Rob


----------



## satch7 (Jan 7, 2011)

I did this a few years back after i changed to Novorapid and Levemir.

Injected 28 Novorapid.

When to the hospital and they wasn't much help to be honest, tested my blood sugar a few times and sent me on my way.

I drank a bottle of lucozade 10ml at a time whilst eating a slow releasing carb snack like bread.

Just keep an eye on your levels, if it goes high for a while is that such a bad thing.


----------



## martindt1606 (Jan 7, 2011)

I did this 3 months ago at 23:30 as I took Levermir at night.  I took 22 units - when my normal NovoRapid is 8 with a meal.

Unable to call anyone at that time and having only been diabetic for 3 months, panic set in.

My wife took control and I had a bowl of bran flakes and some orange juice, and checked my blood every 20 minutes.  BS was low on each reading so after each reading had some toast or an oat cake.  By 4am BS had been constant for 3 readings so I took the Levermir I had missed and went to bed.

Missed the following day at work - purely from tiredness.

Not sure if anyone else has commented but don't drive.... 

I'm hoping not to go through this again and this should be easier now that I have changed to Levermir which has a different shaped pen.


----------



## Fandange (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Jax,
I hope you are feeling okay. 
My son did this recently, injected himself with Novorapid rather than Lantus at 9pm. I rang the on-call Endo and she said to keep him awake for 3-4 hours, eating carbs regularly and testing his BG. I gave him chocolate, pasta, crackers etc gradually over the next few hours.
Hopefully you are feeling better now and coming back to 'normal'. 
Take it easy!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

Jax! Don't leave us in suspense - how did things go? Hope you are OK now.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Jax 

   As you would expect you seem to have had plenty of good advice from those who without doubt know what they are talking about. I am sure that all of us would like to know how you overcame this unfortunate mistake. Hope you are well. (let us know how you are)


----------

